# Stay away from p90d? Purchase question



## mc0819 (Oct 22, 2021)

There is an low k model s p90d on sell, the colour I like it, and it has insane mode instead of Ludacris.

Should I make the purchase or wait for the p100d instead. I read in the forum seem a few negative feed back on p90d battery degrading ,and never gets the true Ludacris performance even with upgrade, the battery simple not able to handle it.

P90D insane run 3.3 0 to 100, p100d run 2.7 , so guess there is a bit of performance gap. That's why I buy the car first place

And does p100d have better battery cooling too?

Plan to keep the car for at least 6 years, any advice be great


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

mc0819 said:


> There is an low k model s p90d on sell, the colour I like it, and it has insane mode instead of Ludacris.


----------

